# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Retro gaming Pentium 4 H/Y - Πρόβλημα στην εκκίνηση

## mastroxalastis

Γεια σας, έχω την παρακάτω σύνθεση με ημερομηνία συναρμολόγησης 5/2004. 

MoboCPU (διαθέσιμοι στα 3.00GHz και 3.40GHzGPU (επίσης διαθέσιμη κάρτα)PSUHDD
Τυπικό Floppy Disk και DVD Drive.


Μέχρι πρότινος το μηχάνημα δούλευε για downloading και backup αρχείων στην αρχή με Lubuntu και μετέπειτα με Linux Mint XFCE ώσπου μετά από μακρά περίοδο αχρηστίας αποφάσισα να το μετατρέψω σε ρετρό παιχνιδομηχανή για παιχνίδια της γενιάς του-δυνατοτήτων του.


Το πρόβλημα:
α)Δεν bootάρει από live usb σε καμία Linux διανομή.Φτάνει μέχρι το σημείο των επιλογών εκκίνησης (δοκιμή, εγκατάσταση, memtestκλπ.), φορτώνει τα αρχεία συστήματος για δοκιμή ή εγκατάσταση και μετά κολλάει σε μαύρη οθόνη με παύλα αναμονής να αναβοσβήνει πάνω αριστερά χωρίς κάποιο μήνυμα σφάλματος. Αν επανεκκινηθεί σε αυτό το σημείο είτε με Ctrl+Alt+Del είτε από το κουμπί του πάνελ κατά την εκκίνηση δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα στην οθόνη, ούτεBIOS ενώ εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί. Μόνο αν κλείσει το σύστημα εντελώς από το κουμπί του μπροστινού πάνελ και ξανανοίξει παίρνει μπροστά η εικόνα.
β)Κατά την προσπάθεια εγκατάστασης WindowsXP SP3 η εγκατάσταση κολλάει στο 20% του γρήγορου Format δίσκου και άλλες φορές στο 10% της αντιγραφής αρχείων. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα με δυο διαφορετικά CDεγκατάστασης καθώς και usbstick εγκατάστασης των XP. Ο δίσκος δουλεύει κανονικά, είναι στο 54%της συνολικής του «υγείας» και πρόσφατα του εγκατέστησα επιτυχώς XPσε άλλο PC και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Όταν τοποθετηθεί στο αρχικό του PC, στο σημείο που εμφανίζεται μετά τα BIOS η φόρτωση των Windows με το μαύρο φόντο και την χαρακτηριστική πράσινη μπάρα, σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου πέφτει BSOD και επανεκκινείται ο υπολογιστής μη δείχνοντας εικόνα. ΗBSOD επίσης κράτα για κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου και δεν μπορώ να καταγράψω κωδικό σφάλματος. 


Τι έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι στιγμής: 
να    αποσυνδέσω κάθε άλλη εσωτερική συσκευή    αφήνοντας μόνο τον δίσκο καθώς και    οποιαδήποτε άλλη περιφερειακή συσκευή    πλην του πληκτρολογίου τύπου PS/2    (το οποίο δουλεύει κανονικά σε    δοκιμή σε άλλο PC).να    τρέξω Memtest και στα 6 stick    RAM, τα δύο εμφάνισαν μερικά σφάλματα    αλλά λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά.να    τσεκάρω ρυθμίσεις BIOS για    τυχόν λάθος ρυθμίσεις σε SATA/IDE    ή κάποια άλλη ασυμφωνία.να    ελέγξω για τυχόν jumperάκι    ξεχασμένο στο δίσκο.να    αντικαταστήσω μπαταρία CMOS    flashάροντας επίσης και τις ρυθμίσεις.να    δοκιμάσω άλλο καλώδιο τύπου flex    για τον δίσκο.να    δοκιμάσω άλλο επεξεργαστή και άλλη    κάρτα γραφικών. (Να    σημειώσω ότι η δεύτερη κάρτα γραφικών    δεν ξέρω σε πόσο καλή κατάσταση είναι.)να    δοκιμάσω διαφορετικούς συνδυασμούς    stick RAM είτε σε σετ είτε    μεμονωμένα σε όλα τα slot.να    δοκιμάσω άλλο τροφοδοτικό.να    τσεκάρω την μητρική για σπασίματα,    σκασμένους πυκνωτές ή άλλη ένδειξη    βλάβης.


Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## klik

Τι εννοεις flashαρες ρυθμισεις bios; Δικός σου όρος μαλλον.

Οι μνημες που σου εβγαλαν σφαλματα, ειναι παντα οι ιδιες; (πρεπει να κανεις επαναλαμβανομενες δοκιμες). Αν παντα οι ιδιες μνημες βγαζουν σφαλματα, τις πετας. Αν οχι, πιθανα ειναι αλλου το προβλημα.

 Ανεβασε φωτογραφιες της μητρικης.

Αλλαξε τροφοδοτικό.

Αλλαξε πυκνωτες στη μητρική. Εφόσον χρησιμοποιουσες preskot cpu, η μητρικη εχει ψηθεί ολόκληρη.

Το bsod με την εγκατάσταση απο αλλο υπολογιστη δεν ειναι προβλημα, προκειται πιθανά για προβλεπομενο stop 0x7b λογω critical hdd driver missing. Μπορεις να απενεργοποιήσεις την αυτοματη επανεκκινηση για να το δεις. Google is your friend.

----------


## manolo

Έχεις κάνει καλή δουλειά στο troubleshooting αλλά θα σου πρότεινα και το εξής: Πάρε έναν άλλο καλό δίσκο από άλλο pcάκι, στην ανάγκη δανείσου για λίγο από έναν φίλο σου, και βάλτον πάνω στο 'προβληματικό' PC να δεις αν μπουτάρει κανονικά με αυτόν.

----------


## klik

> Πάρε έναν άλλο καλό δίσκο από άλλο pcάκι, στην ανάγκη δανείσου για λίγο από έναν φίλο σου, και βάλτον πάνω στο 'προβληματικό' PC να δεις αν μπουτάρει κανονικά με αυτόν.


Μάνο, ενω δεν επανέρχεται η επικοινωνία με την κάρτα γραφικων με το reset button τι να κανει ο άλλος δίσκος; :Confused1: 



> Αν επανεκκινηθεί σε αυτό το σημείο είτε με Ctrl+Alt+Del είτε από το κουμπί του πάνελ κατά την εκκίνηση δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα στην οθόνη, ούτεBIOS ενώ εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί


Αν αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα, καλύτερα να μην βάλει δίσκο και να ξεκινήσει Live linux απο στικακι.

Όμως όσο υπάρχουν λάθη από το memtest, δεν μπορεί να δοκιμαστεί οτιδήποτε άλλο στο μηχάνημα για να βγούν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα. Πρέπει να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα αυτό (μητρική, τροφοδοτικό ή μνήμες)

----------


## mastroxalastis

> Τι εννοεις flashαρες ρυθμισεις bios; Δικός σου όρος μαλλον.
> 
> Οι μνημες που σου εβγαλαν σφαλματα, ειναι παντα οι ιδιες; (πρεπει να κανεις επαναλαμβανομενες δοκιμες). Αν παντα οι ιδιες μνημες βγαζουν σφαλματα, τις πετας. Αν οχι, πιθανα ειναι αλλου το προβλημα.
> 
>  Ανεβασε φωτογραφιες της μητρικης.
> 
> Αλλαξε τροφοδοτικό.
> 
> Αλλαξε πυκνωτες στη μητρική. Εφόσον χρησιμοποιουσες preskot cpu, η μητρικη εχει ψηθεί ολόκληρη.
> ...


α) Για το flashing στις ρυθμίσεις BIOS εννοούσα flashing της CMOS. Υπάρχει jumper το οποίο καλύπτει 2 pin της motherboard και αν αφαιρεθεί και εκκινηθεί ο υπολογιστής επαναφέρει όλες τις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις του BIOS. Σαν να βάζεις καινούρια μπαταρία ουσιαστικά και να πατάς F1-Load default setup κατα την εκκίνηση. 
β) Έχω ξανακάνει memtest σε όλες, τα δυο stick με τα κάποια errors δουλεύουν κανονικά σε άλλο PC αλλά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ. Τα υπόλοιπα stick τα χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν καθημερινά στο δεύτερο PC το όποιο είναι με LGA775 και δεν εμφάνισαν errors σε επανέλεγχο.
γ) Έχω δοκιμάσει άλλο τροφοδοτικό με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.
δ) Δεν γνωρίζω από αλλαγές πυκνωτών και τσιπ σε μητρικές. Είμαι εντελώς αρχάριος σε soldering και η εμπειρία μου είναι ελάχιστη. Οπτικά δεν φαίνεται ζημιά, θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες σύντομα.
ε) Για το 0x7b θα το ψάξω να δω πως το απενεργοποιώ.

----------


## mastroxalastis

> Έχεις κάνει καλή δουλειά στο troubleshooting αλλά θα σου πρότεινα και το εξής: Πάρε έναν άλλο καλό δίσκο από άλλο pcάκι, στην ανάγκη δανείσου για λίγο από έναν φίλο σου, και βάλτον πάνω στο 'προβληματικό' PC να δεις αν μπουτάρει κανονικά με αυτόν.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι στιγμής δυο δίσκους IDE 1&2, έναν SATA, και έναν SSD. Σε όλους το ίδιο πρόβλημα, κόλλημα κατά το Format της εγκατάστασης ή κόλλημα κατά την αντιγραφή. Επίσης δεν κάνει boot κάνενας π.χ. ο SATA έχει Windows 7 και ο SSD Linux Mint.

----------


## mastroxalastis

Ο προβληματικός υπολογιστής:
IMG_20180820_182003.jpg
IMG_20180820_182038.jpg
IMG_20180820_182435.jpg

Το δεύτερο λειτουργικό μηχάνημα:
IMG_20180820_183042.jpg

Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα βίντεο από την λειτουργία.

----------


## age80

Δεν γινεται να μη βλεπεις οτι καποιοι πυκνωτες γυρω απο τον επεξεργαστη και  κοντα στο Northbridge οτι ειναι φουσκωμενοι...
Αλλαξε τους

----------


## mastroxalastis

> Δεν γινεται να μη βλεπεις οτι καποιοι πυκνωτες γυρω απο τον επεξεργαστη και  κοντα στο Northbridge οτι ειναι φουσκωμενοι...
> Αλλαξε τους


Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει το φούσκωμα, το κοίταξα για σκασίματα ή μαυρίσματα από κάψιμο. Αν όντως φταίει αυτό θα επιχειρήσω αντικατάσταση μόλις προμηθευτώ ανταλλακτικά.

----------


## mastroxalastis

Βίντεο από την λειτουργία: 

α) Δοκιμή σε safe mode

----------


## mastroxalastis

β) Δοκιμή σε κανονική λειτουργία

----------


## mastroxalastis

γ) Δοκιμή με SSD



Και το μήνυμα της BSOD από το βίντεο:
Καταγραφή.jpg

----------


## mastroxalastis

> Δεν γινεται να μη βλεπεις οτι καποιοι πυκνωτες γυρω απο τον επεξεργαστη και  κοντα στο Northbridge οτι ειναι φουσκωμενοι...
> Αλλαξε τους


Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω σχετικά με τους πυκνωτές. Αυτοί που φοράει είναι KZG 6.3V 3300μf 105°C με διαστάσεις 10x25mm. Στην αγορά βρίσκω στα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά εκτός των διαστάσεων όπως εδώ ή εδώ ή εδώ. Αν χρησιμοποιήσω ίδιων χαρακτηριστικών αλλά ελαφρώς διαφορετικών διαστάσεων πυκνωτή θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα; Συγκεκριμένα αν τοποθετήσω 10x20mm; Επίσης μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτούς που είναι στις ίδιες διαστάσεις; Γράφει "operating voltage 10V", αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει περιθώριο μέχρι αυτά τα volt και μπορεί να δουλέψει στην θέση των 6,3 ή όχι;

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου ο Άγγελος έχει δίκιο. Οπτικά και μόνο από τη φώτο έχεις φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές που καλό είναι να αλλαχτούν και το τέλειο είναι να αλλαχτούν όλοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί. Μετά την αλλαγή τους, ξαναδοκίμασε να μπουτάρεις τον υπάρχοντα δίσκο σου..

----------


## mastroxalastis

> Φίλε μου ο Άγγελος έχει δίκιο. Οπτικά και μόνο από τη φώτο έχεις φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές που καλό είναι να αλλαχτούν και το τέλειο είναι να αλλαχτούν όλοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί. Μετά την αλλαγή τους, ξαναδοκίμασε να μπουτάρεις τον υπάρχοντα δίσκο σου..


Θα αντικαταστήσω σε πρώτη φάση τους φουσκωμένους μόνο και αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι και τους υπόλοιπους. Σχετικά με τους πυκνωτές που πρέπει να αλλαχθούν τσέκαρε λίγο την παραπάνω ερώτηση που έκανα στον Άγγελο μήπως ξέρεις να μου απαντήσεις γιατί είμαι άσχετος με τις ιδιότητές τους και το κατά πόσο τα όρια στις περιγραφές είναι απόλυτα ή μπορούν να παρακαμφθούν ελάχιστα από άποψη διαστάσεων και volt.

----------


## manolo

Όσον αφορά τις διαστάσεις δεν υπάρχει θέμα αρκεί να υπάρχει επάρκεια χώρου εκεί που θα τοποθετηθούν. Γενικά καλό είναι να αντικαθιστάς πυκνωτή με κάποιον με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά (χωρητικότητα, τάση και για θερμοκρασία να προτιμάς τους 105°C ειδικά αν πρόκειται να μπουν σε πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας). Αλλά αν δεν βρίσκεις στην ίδια τάση βάζεις κάποιον με την αμέσως μεγαλύτερη που θα βρεις. Γενικά με την τάση δεν πειράζει ο καινούργιος να είναι σε μεγαλύτερη τάση, ποτέ όμως σε μικρότερη.

----------


## mastroxalastis

> Όσον αφορά τις διαστάσεις δεν υπάρχει θέμα αρκεί να υπάρχει επάρκεια χώρου εκεί που θα τοποθετηθούν. Γενικά καλό είναι να αντικαθιστάς πυκνωτή με κάποιον με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά (χωρητικότητα, τάση και για θερμοκρασία να προτιμάς τους 105°C ειδικά αν πρόκειται να μπουν σε πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας). Αλλά αν δεν βρίσκεις στην ίδια τάση βάζεις κάποιον με την αμέσως μεγαλύτερη που θα βρεις. Γενικά με την τάση δεν πειράζει ο καινούργιος να είναι σε μεγαλύτερη τάση, ποτέ όμως σε μικρότερη.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

----------


## angel_grig

> Όσον αφορά τις διαστάσεις δεν υπάρχει θέμα αρκεί να υπάρχει επάρκεια χώρου εκεί που θα τοποθετηθούν. Γενικά καλό είναι να αντικαθιστάς πυκνωτή με κάποιον με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά (χωρητικότητα, τάση και για θερμοκρασία να προτιμάς τους 105°C ειδικά αν πρόκειται να μπουν σε πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας). Αλλά αν δεν βρίσκεις στην ίδια τάση βάζεις κάποιον με την αμέσως μεγαλύτερη που θα βρεις. Γενικά με την τάση δεν πειράζει ο καινούργιος να είναι σε μεγαλύτερη τάση, ποτέ όμως σε μικρότερη.


Eπειδη ειναι για μητρικη καλυτερα να παρει Low esr..

----------

